# Mon iMac G5 ne reconnaît plus ma souris!!



## K.O.D (25 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à vous tous, 

Hier soir, j'étais en train de changer les paramètres de ma souris ( Mac Mice, avec roulette et clic droit) quand j'ai regardé la connexion bluetooth, pour voir si il la reconnaissait bien, parce que ça ramait (je venais pourtant de changer les piles...), et là, ma souris s'éteint ( la lumière rouge), et impossible de la reconnecter depuis hier... Et mon clavier marche parfaitement...

Alors, 2 questions : 

-Comment rétablir le bluetooth avec ma souris, seulement avec des commandes de cmon clavier?

-Vous avez pas un récapitulatif des commandes claviers??

Merci d'avance 

A bientôt

K.O.D

PS :  je poste ce sujet depuis un autre ordinateur évidemment


----------



## takamaka (25 Mai 2006)

K.O.D a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à vous tous





			
				K.O.D a dit:
			
		

> Alors, 2 questions :
> -Comment rétablir le bluetooth avec ma souris, seulement avec des commandes de cmon clavier?


Débranches ta souris. Eteinds ton G5. Rallumes ton G5, Rebranches ta souris.

Si et seulement si ta souris n'est pas détectée au démarrage...

Essayes Panneau de préférences systeme > Bluetooth > Onglet Appareil > Configurer nouvel appareil.



			
				K.O.D a dit:
			
		

> -Vous avez pas un récapitulatif des commandes claviers??


Si, le voici...

Si le problème persiste, restes


----------



## K.O.D (25 Mai 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Débranches ta souris. Eteinds ton G5. Rallumes ton G5, rebranches ta souris.



J'ai fais ça, mais ma souris n'est toujours pas reconnectée...

Comment je fais, pour aller dans les préférences systèmes, juste avec le clavier?? ( le récapitulatif des commandes que tu m'as donnée utilise la souris...mais il est très utile)

Merci de ta réponse en tout cas

K.O.D


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2006)

En tout cas, s'il y a une chose dont je suis sur, c'est que le jours ou il y aura une souris aux dents bleues sur mon Mac, il y aura une souris USB dans mon tiroir ! :mouais:


----------



## takamaka (25 Mai 2006)

mdr


----------



## takamaka (25 Mai 2006)

K.O.D a dit:
			
		

> Comment je fais, pour aller dans les préférences systèmes, juste avec le clavier??



Zut, j'ai oublié que l'on n'a pas tous installé un lanceur d'application... (LaunchBar, Quicksilver...) 

Est-ce que tu peux utliliser ou non Spotlight ? Chez moi, le raccourci clavier c'est maj+F7...

Par contre, je ne sais plus si c'est celui par défaut ou si je l'ai modifié moi depuis l'installation de Front Row et de Quicksilver... 
Du coup, je me demande si ca n'est pas pomme+espace plutôt... 

Bref, quand tu auras lancé les préférences système, il suffit de taper les premières lettre de Bluetooth, le menu préférence correspondant va s'éclairer et se distinguer des autres, fais retour charriot (touche entrée) et le tour est joué...

Après je ne promets pas le retour à la vie de ta souris... :rateau:


----------



## K.O.D (25 Mai 2006)

Tu veux dire quoi par "une souris aux dents bleues"???, parce que ca a l'air marrant, mais je comprends pas....lool


----------



## takamaka (25 Mai 2006)

Dents bleues = Blue + tooth = Bluetooth

:rateau:


----------



## K.O.D (25 Mai 2006)

Ok, pour les dents bleues...mdr

J'ai résussi à lancer Spotlight, et à aller dans préférences système, je vais dans le bluetooth, et j'essaie de configurer un nouvel appareil, mais il ne reconnait pas ma souris, alors qu'elle est "détectable"... argggghhhh

Merci quand même, et si vous avez d'autres solutions, n'éhistez pas!

K.O.D


----------



## takamaka (25 Mai 2006)

Quittes Préférences systeme, désactives le bluetooth et ta souris.
Supprimes ce fichier: ~user/bibliotheque/preferences/com.apple.Bluetooth.plist
Fermes et ouvres une nouvelle session. Réactives le bluetooth (mode détectable)
Tentes de connecter ta souris et dis-nous !


----------



## K.O.D (25 Mai 2006)

Je fais comment, si je désactive bluetooth, pour supprimer des fichiers??? vu que mon clavier est bluetooth aussi...


----------



## K.O.D (25 Mai 2006)

Euh, autre problème : je sais pas comment 'jai fais, mais l'apparence du mac est en couleurs inversées.... ( le bleu du fond est orange, etc..) comment je peux régler ça?


----------



## K.O.D (25 Mai 2006)

Bonne nouvelle, ma souris revit!! c'est bon pour le bluetooth, plus de blems...

Mais un problème en cache un autre : mon aparence est toujours en couleurs inversées, tout est en orange et noir à la place du bleu et gris original...
zavez pas une solution???

Merci en tout cas 

K.O.D


----------



## takamaka (25 Mai 2006)

Bon pour la souris, c'est cool !
Pour les couleurs, peut-être preferences systemes > personnel > apparence puis bureau...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2006)

Essaie plutôt "Préférences système -> Accès universel " !


----------



## K.O.D (27 Mai 2006)

Merci beaucoup, c'était Pascal 77 qui avait la solution, mais merci à tous pour votre aide!!

Sujet résolu!! lol et merci encore


----------



## K.O.D (31 Mai 2006)

Juste pour vous donner des nouvelles :

Ma souris a re-planté plusieurs fois depuis, et elle ne fonctionne plus trop bien (malgré plusieurs changements de piles...)

J'ai donc opté pour une Mighty Mouse, ce qui me satisfait!


----------



## K.O.D (6 Juin 2006)

Gros problème : maintenant, j'ai la même chose avec mon clavier...
Il est démarré, la petite lumière verte clignote normalement, il est reconnu par mon iMac, mais impossible de taper quelquechose... J'ai changé les piles pour voir : même problème; j'ai essayé avec un autre clavier : même problème...
J'ai désactivé mon Bluetooth, l'ai réactivé... toujours le même problème...
J'ai redémarrer: pareil...

Auriez-vous une solution??

Merci d'avance

K.O.D


----------



## takamaka (7 Juin 2006)

Juste comme ca, je suppose que ton système est à jour ?
As-tu essayé de reconfigurer ton clavier ?
Peut-être as-tu tout simplement un problème avec le module bluetooth de ton mac ?


----------



## K.O.D (7 Juin 2006)

Oui, mon système est à jour : Mac OS X 10.4.6...
Reconfigurer mon clavier?? comment ??

Je ne sais pas pour le bluetooth de mon mac... je vais ptet' appeler un revendeur...

A+

K.O.D


----------



## takamaka (7 Juin 2006)

K.O.D a dit:
			
		

> Reconfigurer mon clavier?? comment ??


Préférences Systeme > Bluetooth > Onglet Appareil > Sélection du clavier > Se déconnecter > Mets ton clavier sur OFF > Cliques sur Supprimer des Favoris > Supprimer.

Bon maintenant, tu n'as plus que le mulot d'actif. 

Toujours dans cet onglet, cliques sur *Config. nouvel appareil* (juste au-dessus du "?") > Continuer > Choisis Clavier > Mets ton Clavier sur ON > Cliques sur continuer et laisses toi guider...

Si le pb persiste et _avant d'aller voir ton revendeur_, supprimes ce fichier puis redémarres ton mac. 

~user/Bibilothèque/Préférences/*com.apple.Bluetooth.plist*

Il est peut-être corrompu... 

Après je sais pas, faut attendre le retour des Experts... du forum MacGé.


----------



## K.O.D (7 Juin 2006)

Ta technique, c'est exactement ce que j'ai fais, mais j'ai lu ton message après...
lol

Ca marche!! merci bcp!


----------



## takamaka (8 Juin 2006)

K.O.D a dit:
			
		

> Ca marche!! merci bcp!


Et c'est bien l'essentiel ! 

@+


----------

